# What's your Sandy Bridge I7 2600-2700K OC stress voltage?



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2012)

Like the title states.... 

I'm curious what fellow SB 2600-2700K cpu owners clock out at, and what voltage is stable for your cpu?

This is mine with a new board bios... just punched in a few numbers and fully stable.. This new Maximus IV Extreme Z68 bios #3501 seems way Superior then my old trusted 0803 bios


----------



## DOM (Aug 3, 2012)

Cpu-z is in the way


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Same load voltage you have is what my 2600K's have at 4.5ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2012)

This bios is sweet!

so far been toying wit 1.32v 4.7GHz






Im too high!

this clock should be around 1.245v  but it's going to take a few days to concure!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2012)

4.3ghz @ 1.280v 

Really didn't bother tuning the OC though- fast, stable, and cool so I let it be.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 4, 2012)

That's it? 2 ppl that have a SB I7 proc?


----------



## DOM (Aug 4, 2012)

I got one 1.65-1.7v 5.8


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 4, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/Untitled.png


Wow that's kinda high hey?

So far I've been gaming for the past 2 hrs and running 4.7GHz 1.29-1.30v

This new bios is sweet! my old bios couldnt even touch this clock voltage. 









DOM said:


> I got one 1.65-1.7v 5.8


That's cpu degrade voltage Dom lol!


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 4, 2012)

My 2600K will be going back to 4.4 ghz at 1.38v when I am on winter break. Seems like i have one of the power hungry chips :/


----------



## chevy350 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just upped to 3501 a few days ago and haven't played with it much, soon as I get some time off work I'll see how mine goes


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Best results I currently have a pic of


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 5, 2012)

Just installed a new Z77 mobo on the daily driver, still running original BIOS.


----------



## Frenzic (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, i have a 2600k @ 4.5 and on load it's at 1.332v, i know thats probably a bit too high for that oc but everything is set to auto on my z68ap-d3. Runs cool tho and is very fast and more importantly reliable


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Frenzic said:


> Hi, i have a 2600k @ 4.5 and on load it's at 1.332v, i know thats probably a bit too high for that oc but everything is set to auto on my z68ap-d3. Runs cool tho and is very fast and more importantly reliable



Careful man, I fried a Z68AP-D3 running settings very simular to yours.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160560


----------



## Frenzic (Aug 5, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Careful man, I fried a Z68AP-D3 running settings very simular to yours.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160560




Thanks for the heads up m8. I don't do crunching tho and have c states enabled but damn you got me worried now! temps and voltage all see to be resonable tho and i have a ton of fans cooling the beast, should i ease the oc abit? thnx


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Frenzic said:


> Thanks for the heads up m8. I don't do crunching tho and have c states enabled but damn you got me worried now! temps and voltage all see to be resonable tho and i have a ton of fans cooling the beast, should i ease the oc abit? thnx



Can really say for sure. Mine going out may have been a fluke. The D3 doesn't have the strongest power delivery system, and I think that's what went out on mine. And I did have it crunching all the time, except when I was playing a game, so that probably didn't help.

BTW, my temps were all good also.

Not trying to scare you, just letting you know. Maybe research it alittle more.


----------



## Frenzic (Aug 5, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Can really say for sure. Mine going out may have been a fluke. The D3 doesn't have the strongest power delivery system, and I think that's what went out on mine.
> 
> BTW, my temps were all good also.
> 
> Not trying to scare you, just letting you know. Maybe research it alittle more.



Thanks m8 i will research some on it


----------



## Frenzic (Aug 5, 2012)

Well i have backed me oc off abit too 4 GHz. When i originaly bought the board and chip i floated around on the net looking for pre oc bundles and saw the z68ap-d3 on overclockers.co.uk paired with a 2600k @ 4.4. Although it had been oc'd by there team and i think they used a A70 cooler i just though mine would be safe well, i'm gonna run at 4 for the time being and too the op sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> My 2600K will be going back to 4.4 ghz at 1.38v when I am on winter break. Seems like i have one of the power hungry chips :/



Wow that suck's



chevy350 said:


> Just upped to 3501 a few days ago and haven't played with it much, soon as I get some time off work I'll see how mine goes



Your going to like it, Even the EFI bios looks different.



BarbaricSoul said:


> Best results I currently have a pic of
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120805/bench.jpg



nothing wrong with that! 



MetalRacer said:


> Just installed a new Z77 mobo on the daily driver, still running original BIOS.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120805/Capture537.jpg



You suck lol! I cant wait to get a Z77 board myself.
I'm looking to grab the Formula V but waiting for a review from the man first


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2012)

I think my voltage in bios is 1.34v for 4.6 on my 2600k, pretty sure. If I get a chance tomorrow, I'll throw up a screenie of the settings. 

@fillinfusion I'm jelly of your chip. You've seemed to really get a lot more out of your chip than me


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I think my voltage in bios is 1.34v for 4.6 on my 2600k, pretty sure. If I get a chance tomorrow, I'll throw up a screenie of the settings.
> 
> @fillinfusion I'm jelly of your chip. You've seemed to really get a lot more out of your chip than me


Na it's the motherboard, I noticed a big jump in stability, use of lower voltage and higher clocks.. IMO this is a Win Win bios to complement this chip.


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2012)

Just ran a OCCT stress with my new cooling loop, I had the water block off 5 times today to find the proper amount of TIM to applie. Im using IC Diamond 24K paste...

I used to have my loop as pump-rad-cpu block-rez

Now pump-cpu-rad-rez

nice drop in temp


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

5.4GHz @ 1.4750v

Not 100% stable but below 56c it's stable for numbers 

Happy weekend fuckers!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Just installed a new Z77 mobo on the daily driver, still running original BIOS.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120805/Capture537.jpg


But whats your cpu's voltage atm at current frequency?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2012)

I do that at 1.4150 volts!

This 2700K works well from stock to 4.8GHz 1.3575v

After that it clocks well but the numbers just dont show it WTF?


----------



## DOM (Sep 7, 2012)

I might have to work on my weekend 

But stress test my 2600k at 5.8 highest core was 18c on the ss lol 

But 3770k it gets up to 90c wtf


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

4.6@1.35V I run a negative Offset on it(0.01) which oddly enough stops it from pushing 1.4+ if I left it on Auto(whatever works)


----------



## purecain (Sep 8, 2012)

Will chip in next week when im back home. Really enjoyed reading everyones results. 

Im able to get 4.7ghz @1.32v on maximusz68.
Although i didnt finish my oc...
@fullinfusion...you think at higher clocks the cpu is temporarily being throttled and thats why benchs dont show much improvement...

Will post my settings up soon...

Definatly be careful... Petedreads system died with 1.45vcore...

Good luck..


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2012)

purecain said:


> Will chip in next week when im back home. Really enjoyed reading everyones results.
> 
> Im able to get 4.7ghz @1.32v on maximusz68.
> Although i didnt finish my oc...
> ...


I disable the throttling effect in the bios now, and things run much better now.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm pretty jealous of your terrific chip. You're running lower voltage than me and 200mhz higher OC (according to your last ss)! That's not fair. I'm going to try to give my OC another go around....


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm pretty jealous of your terrific chip. You're running lower voltage than me and 200mhz higher OC! That's not fair. I'm going to try to give my OC another go around....


What ya wanna shoot for?

Im running 4.8GHz atm @ 1.32v

I can go higher but voltage is going to have to be raised.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> What ya wanna shoot for?
> 
> Im running 4.8GHz atm @ 1.32v
> 
> I can go higher but voltage is going to have to be raised.



lol I recall running 4.8 but needing nearly 1.4v!!! I didn't make sure it was stable, but I think I ran some 3dmark11. that's a big difference. It could be the board too or ram, I'll have to te it another try, and I'll report back soon as I can

I would definitely run a 24/7 of 4.8 with such low voltage! Like I said, jealous


----------

